# Anyone living in Cuernavaca?



## billgreenthal (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm moving mid July to live in Cuernavaca, and would like to chat with someone who lives there, and can give me info about living there. Thanks! Bill


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A little vague but climate is good and varies with elevation. Lots of different neighborhoods. Lots of ****** or European students studying Spanish in the many schools. Attractive town

This used to be the Newcomers Club
CUERNAVACA COMMUNITY CULTURAL CENTER  CCCC - Welcome!!

There is also a Yahoo Group -- CuernAds


----------



## billgreenthal (Jun 9, 2015)

sparks said:


> A little vague but climate is good and varies with elevation. Lots of different neighborhoods. Lots of ****** or European students studying Spanish in the many schools. Attractive town
> 
> This used to be the Newcomers Club
> CUERNAVACA COMMUNITY CULTURAL CENTERÂ* CCCC - Welcome!!
> ...


Thanks for your reply. I haven't had any luck at all in 3 weeks getting any response from anyone who lives in Cuernavaca. Am looking for local residents to give us tips - Utilities, stores, parks, gyms, supermarkets, the usual stuff you need moving to a new city. Any recommendations?
Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

billgreenthal said:


> Thanks for your reply. I haven't had any luck at all in 3 weeks getting any response from anyone who lives in Cuernavaca. Am looking for local residents to give us tips - Utilities, stores, parks, gyms, supermarkets, the usual stuff you need moving to a new city. Any recommendations?
> Thanks!
> Bill


Lacking first hand responses, I would Google the services you seek.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> Lacking first hand responses, I would Google the services you seek.


Also, Bill, once you get there, the locals can help a lot, even about information about where the gringos live and shop.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

billgreenthal said:


> Thanks for your reply. I haven't had any luck at all in 3 weeks getting any response from anyone who lives in Cuernavaca. Am looking for local residents to give us tips - Utilities, stores, parks, gyms, supermarkets, the usual stuff you need moving to a new city. Any recommendations?


Utilities are Telmex for phone and Internet, CFE for electric and gas companies are easy to find.

There's a few shopping centers around with big box stores or there is a huge market downtown, mostly for food. Lots of smaller stores in the central area that may beat prices in the outlying areas. Home Depot, Costco, Sears and many Mexican big box stores


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

sparks said:


> A little vague but climate is good and varies with elevation.


sparks, is there an elevation that would be warm enough to wear shorts and T-shirts 9-11 months out of the year? I like the 1.5 hr drive to DF for medical and air, etc but living in deep SW Florida has us spoiled.  I have seen too many pictures of Lakeside where people are in long pants mid-day so that's out. :eyebrows:


----------



## billgreenthal (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the input! I've heard that Issi is a good option for tel, computer and TV combined.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Waller52 said:


> sparks, is there an elevation that would be warm enough to wear shorts and T-shirts 9-11 months out of the year? I like the 1.5 hr drive to DF for medical and air, etc but living in deep SW Florida has us spoiled.  I have seen too many pictures of Lakeside where people are in long pants mid-day so that's out. :eyebrows:





sparks said:


> Utilities are Telmex for phone and Internet, CFE for electric and gas companies are easy to find.
> 
> There's a few shopping centers around with big box stores or there is a huge market downtown, mostly for food. Lots of smaller stores in the central area that may beat prices in the outlying areas. Home Depot, Costco, Sears and many Mexican big box stores


A couple of comments…

Telmex is popular, but all of the speed tests I have seen indicate that it is one of the slowest connections available. You can do better with one of the cable providers.

With few exceptions, the only adult males that I have ever seen in short pants were tourists.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Waller52 said:


> sparks, is there an elevation that would be warm enough to wear shorts and T-shirts 9-11 months out of the year? I like the 1.5 hr drive to DF for medical and air, etc but living in deep SW Florida has us spoiled.  I have seen too many pictures of Lakeside where people are in long pants mid-day so that's out.


When I lived Lakeside there were only very short periods that I would call COLD.

Anywhere from Centro Cuerna towards the valley is usually very comfortable. Going up the side of the mountains you get into fog or low lying clouds sometimes

I wore shorts in both always. Long pants are reserved for my Seattle trips


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

billgreenthal said:


> Thanks for your reply. I haven't had any luck at all in 3 weeks getting any response from anyone who lives in Cuernavaca. Am looking for local residents to give us tips - Utilities, stores, parks, gyms, supermarkets, the usual stuff you need moving to a new city. Any recommendations?
> Thanks!
> Bill


It seems there are only a few people living in Cuernavaca participating on this forum, and I don't know how often they check in. 

Sparks' suggestion of the Yahoo group Cuernads is probably your best bet. It's a closed group, meaning you need to request to join before you can actually see any postings, but joining is pretty straightforward. It's not really a forum like this one, where there is a lot of discussion/dialogue about all sorts of topics, but rather a group where people post information or make inquiries, such as buy-sell, where to get such and such, upcoming community and cultural events, rentals, recommendations for physicians, plumbers, mechanics, etc. I think it would meet a lot of what you indicate you are looking for in your post.

¡Buena suerte!


----------

